# Movie recommendations



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

As the title says, i am looking for some recommendations.
I want either Sci-fi, Fantasy or martial arts. These three can intertwine with each other, that's fine too. Animated/CG movies of these kind or good too. Also, detective/mystery are welcome as well. However, do note that i don't want gory movies if possible, also no horror movies :C
If possible, i want them to be after 2000. none from before.

Some that i have watched that i liked:
The Matrix Trilogy
Inception
Lord of the Rings Extended Trilogy
Harry Potter series
Chronicles of Narnia
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
The Adjustment Bureau
Source Code

Those are of the top of my head, can't remember any others at the moment.

EDIT:
I forgot to mention, there's no actual restriction(except horror), if there's a movie with a great mindblowing plot, feel free to suggest it~


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, The Thing is a science fiction film with horror elements. It's probably John Carpenter's greatest movie; definitely worth checking out. (Also, avoid the remake/prequel at all costs.)

As for other movies (sticking to Sci-Fi because, hey, why not?)... Robocop, Children of Men, Serenity (You should watch the show Firefly beforehand, but it isn't absolutely necessary), Terminator 1 and 2, and the good Star Trek movies (Wrath of Khan (Especially), Search for Spock (Somewhat debatable), The Voyage Home, The Undiscovered Country,First Contact (Not saying much, but it's the best of the TNG films), and Star Trek: The Star Trek (2009 Reboot)), are just a few that come to mind. All are definitely worth watching.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 31, 2011)

I recognize too many films for my own good, so here I'll just give the top 10 recommendations from off the top of my mind.

1. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Fantasy/Romance/Drama/Sci-Fi) - Stands as one of my absolute favorite movies. Watch it and absorb it. It's mind blowing. Absolutely incredible, it's acting, direction, scriptwriting, cinematography, everything stands and rises. It's almost infinitely watchable.
2. WALL-E  (Sci-Fi/Animation/Drama) - It's breathtaking. Watch it and love it. Of course, you probably already have. I'm placing it in the slim chance that you haven't watched it yet.
3. District 9 (Sci-Fi/Drama) - It's fascinating, if not a tad bit racist. It's worth a watch if you even remotely like this sort of stuff.
4. A.I. Artificial Intelligence (Sci-Fi/Drama) - Incredible sci-fi movie. It's heartwarming and creatively done, integrated with so much passion in it.
5. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (Martial Arts/Action) - You like Martial Arts? This is a must-watch. A spellbinding triumph of story, action and style.
6. Mulloholland Drive (Mystery/Thriller) - A spellbinding modern noir thriller that is a must-watch if you like the genre. It's compelling and balanced, while also being extremely well made.
7. Spirited Away (Fantasy/Animation/Drama) - It's Spirited Away. If you haven't watched it, go. Do it now.
8. Memento (Mystery/Thriller) - Film noir at it's finest, I implore you to watch it right now. It's finely structured and well made, filled with surprise and amazement.
9. Pan's Labyrinth (Fantasy/Drama) - Incredible, artsy, spooky, and an artistic spectacle at it's peak. It puts you in it's own setting and never lets go of you.
10. The Incredibles (Adventure/Animation) - A film that sits comfy near the peak of the Pixar canon. Never has a Pixar film so effectively captured the concept of human emotion quite as well as this one has.

... GRAH! I just have to give more. Forgive me. 

11. Waking Life (Fantasy/Animation) - You like Inception? Then prepare to be spellbinded by this animated rotoscope film that places viewers into a total trance.
12. Zodiac (Crime/Thriller) - A compelling crime thriller that is an absolute must watch if you like it when movies demand your interest.
13. The Social Network (Drama) - This falls into the "mindblowing story" area. It's not fantasy, not sci-fi, but it damn captures the feel of one very well. It's stylish, aesthetically pleasing, and highly compelling.
14. The Departed (Thriller/Drama) - Again, in the "mindblowing story" area. It's incredible screenplay well complements the talents of it's regarded director. It's impossible to not find this incredible.
15. Winter's Bone (Mystery/Drama) - Gets under your skin. It captures emotions so beautifully, yet it's so unknown. What a shame. It's lead is unquestionably effective in her performance.
16. Star Trek (Sci-Fi/Drama) - It's (dare I say it?) the best retelling of the Star Trek series to the big screen.
17. Lost in Translation (Drama/Comedy) - Another "mindblowing plot" movie. It's a poignant romantic comedy set against the backdrop of a beautiful modern Japan.
18. How To Train Your Dragon (Adventure/Fantasy/Animation) - It's probably Dreamworks Animations' best film yet. It's definitely worth a watch.
19. 2001: A Space Odyssey, The Thing, Star Wars Original Trilogy (and III isn't too bad either), Terminator 1 and 2 (Sci-Fi) - Some older sci-fi movies that I placed in one spot. If you'd find that you'd like to watch one, here they are. 
20. Oldboy (and the rest of the vengeance trilogy), Confessions, Kill Bill Vol 1 and 2, Requiem for a Dream, A History of Violence, Inglorious Basterds (Action/Drama) - These are all the more gory movie I wanted to suggest, but couldn't. In the event that you find that you'd want to watch one, go ahead. Just leaving these out there.


----------



## wasim (Oct 31, 2011)

National Treasure
From Paris With Love
Percy jackson and The Lightning Thief
jhonny English
How to Train your Dragon
the bounty hunter
17 Again
Gulliver's travel
pirates of the caribbean 
step up 
inidana jones 
the day after tomorrow 

since you're in India.....
3 Idiots


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you happen to like the The Departed, which is based off of a Hong Kong movie, watch Internal Affairs.

Fearless is a good Martial Arts movie, as well as Ip man (I haven't seen Ip man, but I heard it was good)

Sci Fi:  Serenity, The Doctor Who movie (the one with 8th Doctor.  Doctor Who is stand alone.  The 8th Doctor was only in that one movie, so you're not missing much)


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Solaris.
2001:a space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey 2.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

*reading previous posts* Most of my best recommendations have already been mentioned. 

Dune, (sci-fi) Watch Both versions, but watch the old one first. 
If you watch Serenity (and I highly suggest you do) I cannot stress enough that you should watch Firefly (TV show, 1 season) first. It's well worth it. 
Dr Strangelove: Or "How I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb" (dark comedy, sci-fi elements)
Flight of Dragons (Western animation, fantasy)
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within (CGI animation, sci-fi, has NOTHING to do with any of the games)

I'm sure I can think of more, later.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 31, 2011)

Moon
Sunshine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

*glances at Old8oy* Moonshine? Sure I'll have some.

Back on topic: Blood Moon (fantasy, indie, mild horror elements)


----------



## shortz1994 (Oct 31, 2011)

lets see if your into anime, ninja scroll, akura. ghost in the shell, vampire hunter d.. always my favorite. as far as movies go. can't really recommend non horror.
kindom blade, made a real good list for that. me i'm a horror freak(not gor) but true horror films. vertigo or the birds. an some zombie movies (i fricken hate the saw movies they suck).
for sci fi, what about the adventures of buckaroo bonzi. the day after. they live(rowdy pippers famous movie).


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 31, 2011)

Gundam 00 - The Awakening of Trailblazer


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 31, 2011)

shortz1994 said:


> lets see if your into anime, ninja scroll, akura. ghost in the shell, vampire hunter d.. always my favorite. as far as movies go. can't really recommend non horror.
> kindom blade, made a real good list for that. me i'm a horror freak(not gor) but true horror films. vertigo or the birds. an some zombie movies (i fricken hate the saw movies they suck).
> for sci fi, what about the adventures of buckaroo bonzi. the day after. they live(rowdy pippers famous movie).



lol...he said Animated not "anime"...  There's a difference...  Gosh.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 1, 2011)

I...I wasn't expecting these many recommendations @[email protected];
Gonna go with these ATM:
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
WALL-E
District 9
A.I. Artificial Intelligence
Crouching Tiger Hidden
Memento
Spirited Away
The Incredibles
Waking Life
Zodiac
How To Train Your Dragon
3 Idiots
Ip Man
Serenity
Dune
Flight of Dragons
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
Blood Moon

...Whiiiiiiiich is a pretty big list in my eyes @[email protected]; these will last me a long while, thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## hey_suburbia (Nov 1, 2011)

Great suggestions so far.

I would add a few to the list:
- Reservoir Dogs
- Usual Suspects
- V for Vendetta

They are not sci-fi, but they have cool plot twists


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 9, 2011)

hey_suburbia said:


> Great suggestions so far.
> 
> - V for Vendetta
> 
> They are not sci-fi, but they have cool plot twists



V is kindna sci-fi because it is set in the near future and if I'm not mistaken you could see a few tech gadgets pass by.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 11, 2011)

1.Pan's Labyrinth
2.Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
3.Paprika
4.WALL-E
5.How to Train Your Dragon
6.Winter's Bone
7.Howl's Moving Castle
8.Spirited Away
9.The Borrower Arrietty
10.Kiki's Delivery Service (yeah, I know it's predates the 2000s but it's awesome)
11.Castle in the Sky(Yep another that predates)
12.Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (1980s!)
13.Princess Monoke (1997)
14.One Piece:Strong World
15.Doraemon: Nobita's Great Battle of the Mermaid King
16.Oblivion Island:Haruka and the Magic Mirror
17.Summer Days with Coo
18.Brave Story
19.Tales from Earthsea (I liked it)
20.The Girl who Leapt Through Time


----------

